# beginner needs help getting into coyote trapping.



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Guys,

I want to srart trapping coyote on my land as there running around like rats.
I need traps, bait,some lure, dirt set ideas, shovel ideas, and so forth. Please help. Im in the gobles kalamazoo area.

Thanks paul


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

These guys will get you set up.
http://www.fntpost.com/


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trapperman is the best website there is on the subject. Look through the land trapping archives there. Videos on you tube can also shorten the learning curve. 
The national convention will be in Kalamazoo next year. Lots of vendors, demonstrations and knowledgeable people.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I second the Convention in Kalamazoo! I know it won't help for this season but there will be all things trapping and it will never get any closer to you that this show. Should be the best trappers in the nation, the largest trapping suppliers, tons of tailgaters and general trapping fun.

For this year you can ask questions here and on Trapperman.com as well.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you feel like driving to Eaton Rapids, I can show you everything I know.........should take 5 minutes.


----------



## Adam4 (Nov 22, 2015)

Fur-minator said:


> I second the Convention in Kalamazoo! I know it won't help for this season but there will be all things trapping and it will never get any closer to you that this show. Should be the best trappers in the nation, the largest trapping suppliers, tons of tailgaters and general trapping fun.
> 
> For this year you can ask questions here and on Trapperman.com as well.


Do you know the dates for the trapping show in Kalamazoo? Get in the trap in myself and want to make sure it's on my schedule to attend.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Adam4 said:


> Do you know the dates for the trapping show in Kalamazoo? Get in the trap in myself and want to make sure it's on my schedule to attend.


*57th Annual NTA Convention *

*August 18-20, 2016

Kalamazoo, Michigan *


http://www.nationaltrappers.com/convention.html


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been looking on the F&T Harvester site for traps and lure. What is everyone's favorite foot hold trap and lure to use for winter trapping of coyotes. There are so many options to choose from. I need some help


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> I've been looking on the F&T Harvester site for traps and lure. What is everyone's favorite foot hold trap and lure to use for winter trapping of coyotes. There are so many options to choose from. I need some help



In the winter time I would use a strong scented lure that has skunk in it and will not freeze. Lots of really good brands and everyone will have their opinions. I like the ones that Dobbins makes. I wouldn't get too worked up over the brand. Try diff ones and see what works for you. 

For winter trapping with coyotes use 4 coil traps not 2 coil. If things are frozen a 2 coil will be too slow. 4 spring can power through crusty snow or ground much better. For coyotes I would recommend you go with a trap that is laminated and has been modified with extra reinforcement. A coyote can bend up a cheap trap real easy and it becomes a one time use. FnT sells fully modified traps ready to go for a reasonable price. If you are unsure what I mean by reinforced look at FnT site they will have pics of a standard trap and a modified trap. One will have base plates and reinforcements laminated to the jaws. Also extra swivels on the chain.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> I've been looking on the F&T Harvester site for traps and lure. What is everyone's favorite foot hold trap and lure to use for winter trapping of coyotes. There are so many options to choose from. I need some help


For coyote trapping it is hard to beat the MB-550. For a beginner it is a trap that don't need much work. (adjustments)

Like DirtySteve said 4 coils will be stronger, come out of the snow better and probably recommended for most traps But I find the 550's are better with only 2-coils. They are plenty strong and have held every coyote I have had in them.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Far from a good coyote trapper, but 2 coiled mb 550 work for me. Ready to go and have a lighter pan tension than 4 coiled if u got fox.
Bait and lures, violater 7, Junes fox frenzy have got most action for me. Fox urine. 
Most important, lots of patience! With no ice, I been smacking the beaver.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

You got any log crossings on your creek/ditches? You could make some.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

You'll also need a staking system, either cable stakes or use two 2' rerod stakes. If u call fnt they will get u what u need.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Great info guys. I need it
This is new to me. 
Freak send me a message with your phone number in it so we can talk about this. Talk about learning first game


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

What ever you do get good equipment, trap prep is everything. Go with cable stakes/earth anchors, get a good driver and puller (unless you want to leave cable stakes in place for next season). A catch pole is not a bad idea either for dogs. I personally like Bobcat urine and Mark Junes lures, he is a good guy to do business with and FNT is great as well!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

3x times as many traps as you think you'll need, 50 different lures (till you narrow it down), 10 diff baits, good sifter, dirt hole drill bit, trowel, kneeling pad, sheep's wool, 5 lb hammer, gloves, gloves, gloves, knives for skinning, rubber gloves, boots, boots, boots, s-hooks, j-hooks, swivels, roll of cable, cable stake drivers, name tags, ..............etc. ......


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I really like Lesel Reuwsaat's all predator bait for coyotes. I also like his gland lures and food lures as well.

Others have said it, but I also prefer a 4 coil trap to a 2 coil. They come out of the ground faster. I have very soft soil and the soil gets bogged down with water. 4 coils come out quicker. I like the Bridger traps myself and really prefer the dogless traps. Bridger traps have the chain connection on the bottom instead of the sides like the duke traps do.

I use 24 inch wolf fang cable stakes as I have very soft ground. If I am trapping in hard ground I prefer a double stake set with dual swivels. To avoid a coyote pumping your stakes, I also recommend a snubber inline (or shock absorber).

I like to use dual dirt holes. I use a food lure in one and a bait in the other. I also wad up a ball of grass or throw a couple of feathers or sheeps wool in the holes.
Trap bedding is key. You don't want any movement in the trap or they will dig it up. Keep your traps clean. I wax mine because of all the snow and rain we get. In Michigan, it is a good idea to bed your trap in buck wheat hulls or waxed dirt to avoid your traps freezing to the ground.

A flat set also works good. Make sure the jaws of your trap are flush with the ground. You blend more grass and clippings than you cover with dirt. Make sure to use a good pan cover or underall below your pan to ensure nothing gets under it.

I like to set traps for opposite winds. If I am trapping an old trail running north and south, I might put a trap on the east side and one on the west to ensure I get the scent to travel. Also, dogs travel in groups a lot more than people see.

To make dirt holes, I use a piece of 1 inch steel pipe about 2 feet long. I pound it in the ground, wiggle it around and pull it out. No need to dig the hole. I could spend days explaining everything. I hope this gives you some stuff to go on. For what it is worth, I also use FNT for all of my trapping needs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I agree, you could spend hours and hours trying to explain it. Ride along with someone for 4 hours or so and most all of your questions will be answered.

Youtube and trapperman can give you all you need to know also.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

You tube is a great asset. I like videos that were done by John Chagnon.

I think his channel is called "PCS Outdoors"


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Whitetail Freak said:


> You got any log crossings on your creek/ditches? You could make some.


Yes I do have some, As well as a couple wood bidges that they cross and like to **** on.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Traps and supplies are all picked out and putting the order in. Thanks guys for all the help

Paul


----------

